# Double Taxation



## hopalong35 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi there

Can anyone provide guidance how I avoid this Double Taxation thing.

I will be getting my private pension paid annually to my Spanish bank account

I currently pay UK tax on this - do I need to do anything or advise anyone?

I have reserved the services of a fiscal representative already to do my Spanish taxes next year - will they sort this?

If its just a call to the HMRC I can do that before I go?

Thanks


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

hopalong35 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can anyone provide guidance how I avoid this Double Taxation thing.
> 
> ...


If you get in touch with HMRC .If you are in the UK the number 0191 2187777 you can get the forms to fill in for the double taxation convention.Think the form number is SI 1976 number 1919 which you fill in and then you need a form from the Hacienda to say you are paying tax in Spain. Hope this helps.


----------



## hopalong35 (Mar 2, 2015)

Is that the same as the S1 form that I have already requested from that office?

I thought that was just for healthcare for pensioners?

Is there a different form then?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

hopalong35 said:


> Is that the same as the S1 form that I have already requested from that office?
> 
> I thought that was just for healthcare for pensioners?
> 
> Is there a different form then?


If you ring the number that I gave you and ask them for the double taxation form.The picture is of the form they sent me which I have to fill out and send back to them so you will only pay tax in your country of residence.Also I have to get a declaration from the Hacienda stating I am paying tax in Spain.I know I am going to pay considerably more here but that's the joys of living here and being legal.Regards.SB.


----------



## hopalong35 (Mar 2, 2015)

But if you don't fill that out will you just pay tax in the UK or will you end up paying tax twice?


----------



## maspalomasdave (Feb 13, 2014)

*Hi I am going through same*



hopalong35 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can anyone provide guidance how I avoid this Double Taxation thing.
> 
> ...


When you move over here to spain for good You need to obtain an NIE for Spanish tax purposes. If you do intend to live over here more than 183 days you will be considered resident for tax purposes even if you do not apply for residency. After a year you will become liable to pay Spanish tax. You have to pay Spanish tax first before they issue you with a form to reclaim your taxes back from the UK. The UK Tax agency will then stop any tax being taken from your payments and pay the money Tax free into your account. I would suggest you open a Spanish bank account and have your pensions paid into it. My pension companies immediately informed me that they would only pay into a bank account in my country of residence. Hope this helps


----------



## maspalomasdave (Feb 13, 2014)

soulboy said:


> If you get in touch with HMRC .If you are in the UK the number 0191 2187777 you can get the forms to fill in for the double taxation convention.Think the form number is SI 1976 number 1919 which you fill in and then you need a form from the Hacienda to say you are paying tax in Spain. Hope this helps.


Don't forget again the Spanish tax authorities will not issue you with a form for tax rebate from the UK until you have paid your first lot of Spanish Tax. I have tried but they straight away refuse


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Taxation is somewhat complicated, virtually no two are the same, I pay tax in both the U.K. and Spain.


I suggest that you seek the advice of an accountant in respect of filing your first and subsequent tax return in Spain.


----------

